# info on powermatic 45



## Tommy V (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, wondering if anyone has an old powermatic 45 wood lathe with the original motor on it? The info I need is frame number off the motor. 
I pulled this out of a dumster 2 years ago and it didn't have a motor. And powermatic hasn't been very helpfull. If someone could squeeze or wedge thier head in thier lathe motor cabinet, and see if they can see the number it would be greatly appreciated!:help: 
Its time to start putting this thing back togeather!
Thanks, Tommy V


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

You need the frame number so you can match an acceptable motor to your lathe? What I would if I were you, is create a template of the mounting plate or surface the motor bolts too...you can lay paper on it and with finger pressure, indents where the bolts are. Then, hold a string on the drive pulley as close to the head and toward the moter mounting plate, so you have the "distance" the bolt plate will be from the end of the motor that must clear the pully. Then, take the paper with you showing what the motor bolts to, a copy of the motor sheave (meaning if it has a step puller, or whatever) to an electrical repair shop or motor rewinder...they sell motors, and see what they can match you up with. Good luck.


----------



## Tommy V (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the help joasis, now I'm wondering if anyone know's where I might find online , or can someone email me a schematic for a powermatic 45 wood lathe. It would be greatly appreciated!:notworthy: 
Thanks, Tommy


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Your best bet would be after you get the motor frame and pulley(s) figured out, is to have a local electrical shop fix you up with a motor start/stop switch that you can mount to the lathe where you are most comfortable with it.


----------



## redron24 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Your in luck*

Tommy V. I have just come into a brand new model45 Powermatic wood lathe, yes I said brand new. I just moved this machine to my brothers house because my garage is full. The next time I go down to his house I will be more than happy to stick my head in a get the frame & motor numbers for you (sometime this weekend). I also just purchased a manual and parts list from a guy I found on ebay ozarkwoodworker.com, this manual was just like a new one I highly recomend this guys manuals.


----------



## bill r. (Mar 26, 2009)

tommy, i recently pulled out a 3 ph motor of a 45 lathe. it wasnt the origonal but fit the plate fine and it was a 56 frame. it came from the step pulley model lathe but i just got a vs model last night and the mounting plates look identical. hope this helps you.


----------



## bill r. (Mar 26, 2009)

as far as the owners manual goes, i contacted someone from powermatic via e mail and they sent me a copy for free.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

*Manuals and schematics*

No one should ever have to pay for tool and machinery breakdowns and manuals, with the exception of Saw Stop...I think they charge. But any other manufacturer should be willing to provide that information to a customer for free, not to mention those of us that offer FREE schematics on power tools and machinery on our sites. 
For future reference, let me know if you can't get a hold of a FREE manual or a breakdown and I will hunt one down for you. :thumbsup:


----------

